# Why is shipping so expensive?



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm trying to learn why shipping is $75 or more. Im very new to this so I'm asking as an uneducated individual because I have never shipped frogs or received a package. I do realize Fedex, UPs and USPS or any other carrier is VERY EXPENSIVE. Is the "typically" standard just $75 and that is what everyone uses? Even though it may be a tad more or less depending on location? 

Like many others here I come from Reef tanks and the most expensive package I ever shipped was around $42 via Fedex Priority Overnoght by 10:30 am. This is only due to the fact that I have a shipping account, not directly through Fedex but through a third party, with deep discounts. The same package would have cost me $125 if I were to use Fedex.com. Ive got a buddy who uses Ship your Aquatics and he gets an even better discount than me.

Surely shipping PDF's cannot be that different than shipping fish, corals and/or inverts/

I understand some of the items you will need to ship are:
1. box
2. styrofoam container or cooler
3. tape
4. "fragile" stickers
5. peanuts or (newspaper seems the most widely used)
6. scale
7. container
8. sphagnum moss (or similar media)
9. Computer, Printer, paper, ink, etc
10. Hot packs, Cold packs, Gel, etc.

Ive bought enough supplies to ship 50 packages off Amazon for under $100. They are not the PPremade Coolers and Boxes kit you can get at Uline for generally $12-$15 but I can count on 1 hand how many corals, fish and/or inverts I have lost through the years using the methods I do.
_What am I missing. Please help me understand and teach me._

Thank you!


----------



## Ibn (Aug 3, 2016)

Haven't received my first frogs yet, but did just pay for a probable pair from UE in the March shipment. The shipping was $78 and the shipping box/heat packs/gel packs was an additional $15, so shipping came in at $93. I'd expect part of the shipping does include some sort of insurance to add up to that cost. 

It also might depend on the service used. I, like you, have a corporate account, with FedEx in my case so I see the bills that comes in. They vary depending on the services used. In my most recently invoice, I see that we shipped a 2# box down to SoCal, which is in the same state (~450 miles away) and that cost $75.80 via First Overnight. No other costs were factored in and this is after the discount. 

In another case, a 1# package was shipped to someone that's 21 miles away (less than 30 minutes via car) using FedEx Priority and that cost $29.28. 

Shipping is expensive in general.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

It costs what it costs. I don't know anyone in the frog hobby that makes money on what they charge for shipping, although I'm sure there are some out there that pocket a few bucks out of S&H. I myself ship using the discount service SYR through Fed-Ex, and my actual payment to them is almost always $65-75. This doesn't include the insulated box or temperature control products, which I generally include for free. 
I can't tell you the number of times shipping has been ten, twenty or thirty dollars OVER what I estimated for the customer, and I wound up eating that overage out of pocket.
If you have suggestions on how to reduce costs, while still shipping through an insured carrier, and maintaining the standards set by the Lacey act, I'm sure we would all love to hear!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

According to my friend in logistics, it's common to pay $40-50 FedEx Priority Overnight for a distance of within a state or two of the package's origin, but the further a package has to travel, the more expensive it is. Other variables include the size and weight of the package, as well as whether the shipper is a private individual, or someone with access to a high-volume shipping account. He says it's not unusual for a package traveling between, say, Michigan and California to cost $80.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

I've paid $40 for overnight shipping from Washington State to Coastal Georgia. Sounds like people are trying to make extra money..


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've been using NEX shipping for a few years now. They use FedEx. They are way less expensive than even SYR.


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

I shipped a 9x9x8" 3 lb package last night to Seffner, Fl from Euless, TX, roughly 1100 miles by cat. (I know air flight is shorter) but I only paid $36.32. The package will deliver by 10:30am this morning. 

I do however charge a flat $39.99 on all shipping...except Texas I charge $29.99
just to pay for my shipping supplies. I get that there could be a general rate of $75 and that is what everybody uses regardless if you collect a few bucks or lose a few.

If anyone who ships wants to throw out a zip, box dimensions, weight, etc I can see what my rate would be...I do not know this info and im just curious to see my rate.

thanks


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Venomgland said:


> I've paid $40 for overnight shipping from Washington State to Coastal Georgia. Sounds like people are trying to make extra money..


Who was the carrier? What size/weight was the box? Was it guaranteed/insured?

Was it you who shipped it? Or someone else? If someone else, did they offset some of the cost?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think some of the numbers being through out here are way over the top, $75 to ship from norther cali to southern cali, I guess the question there is what is the size of the box and weight, I have shipped from So cali to tx for $45. 

To ship from So cali to Maryland, it would cost me 58.15 using SYR, thats a 6x6x7 box weighing two pounds. 

$75 to ship or $98 to ship someone is making money off shipping.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Woodswalker said:


> According to my friend in logistics, it's common to pay $40-50 FedEx Priority Overnight for a distance of within a state or two of the package's origin, but the further a package has to travel, the more expensive it is. Other variables include the size and weight of the package, as well as whether the shipper is a private individual, or someone with access to a high-volume shipping account. He says it's not unusual for a package traveling between, say, Michigan and California to cost $80.


SYR says it will cost 60.02


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

bsr8129 said:


> To ship from So cali to Maryland, it would cost me 58.15 using SYR, thats a 6x6x7 box weighing two pounds.
> 
> $75 to ship or $98 to ship someone is making money off shipping.


That is a tiny box, which could only safely hold a few frogs. What size box would you use to ship, say 5-10 animals?
Are you suggesting that it can't cost that much? Are you saying that anyone charging $75 to ship is lying about their expenses?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

bsr8129 said:


> $75 to ship or $98 to ship someone is making money off shipping.


This is just not true... I quoted someone the other day to ship to Las Vegas from Philadelphia and it was $68.47 with my account for a 7x7x7 2# box. Check out Ship Your Reptile's standard rate

https://www.shipyourreptiles.com/shipment_rates/quote

From: 19103 (I drop off at the Philadelphia Airport Fedex location)
To: 89131

7x7x7 insulated shipper at 2 pounds.

Fedex Rate is $97.82 and the SYR standard rate is $78.26









A lot of the cost depends on the proximity to airports, distribution centers, etc etc. I've seen some prices that make no sense based on distance alone- but when you look at where the major distribution centers are for the carriers they make a lot more sense.


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

I use a 3rd party that ships through Fedex.
Here are my rates. I do not ship much.

From: 19103 (I drop off at a Fedex location)
To: 89131

7x7x7 insulated shipper at 2 pounds.

$42.80 or $39.69 (if you ship to receivers work)


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

which "Overnight" option is that?

Priority Overnight is delivery by 10:30am

Standard Overnight is delivery by 8pm

Is the 3rd party authorized to ship wildlife? 

Reptiles2you is showing a price of $62.86 and Reptiles Express is showing $65.10... so I've got to imagine its partially a matter of it being a certified reptile shipper vs not. Some people are okay with that risk, some people are not.


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

Here are a few other rates I ran just to see what it would be.

Package is 17x17x10 18 lb box
shipped next day via Fedex by 10:30 am.
shipped from 76039


Farthest point from me
Miami, FL - *$85.05* - 1332 miles
New York, NY - *$85.05* - 1571 miles
San Diego, CA - *$85.05* - 1345 miles
Seattle, WA - *$88.83* - 2090 miles

Farthest point from me in Texas
Mcallen, TX - *$75.52* - 517 miles
El Paso, TX - *$75.52* - 622 miles
Amarillo, TX - *$75.52* - 346 miles
Texarkana,TX - *$30.83* - 198 miles


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

carola1155 said:


> which "Overnight" option is that?
> 
> Priority Overnight is delivery by 10:30am
> 
> ...




Who is the carrier for SYR? Air Freight? or Fedex?

The online service I go through is SmartLogix to print my fedex label.
I then drop my package off at fedex. 
Fedex is the carrier.
Fedex does NOT allow live anything shipped (as far as I know), but most people use it anyways.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

djd3mon said:


> Who is the carrier for SYR? Air Freight? or Fedex?
> 
> The online service I go through is SmartLogix to print my fedex label.
> I then drop my package off at fedex.
> ...


Fedex is the carrier for SYR, Reptiles2you and Reptiles Express.

Using one of those services is what allows you to ship live animals without violating any terms, as they have agreements in place with Fedex to book shipments for this kind of stuff. Otherwise, you are technically skirting the rules and hoping to not get caught. Likelihood of having problems is low, I'm sure, but that's a personal choice and many people don't deem it worth it.


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

carola1155 said:


> Fedex is the carrier for SYR, Reptiles2you and Reptiles Express.
> 
> Using one of those services is what allows you to ship live animals without violating any terms, as they have agreements in place with Fedex to book shipments for this kind of stuff. Otherwise, you are technically skirting the rules and hoping to not get caught. Likelihood of having problems is low, I'm sure, but that's a personal choice and many people don't deem it worth it.


Now this makes sense why the prices could be higher. You pay for the extra fees to be able to ship live goods. I was unaware that fedex allowed anything live shipped, you learn something every day!

When you ship with SYR does the buyer know? Like do they get an email from SYR with a tracking number or anything, or is it just sent from the seller?

Thanks


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

I ordered frogs from someone who uses SYR and the cost was $55 which included $8. Shipping from central Florida to southern Ohio.


----------



## Ibn (Aug 3, 2016)

In my case, it was a FedEx Pak that was used, so whatever the dimensions of that are. Package weighed 2 lbs. Service used was FedEx First Overnight. 

As for the frogs, the shipment is pretty much across the country from Ohio to California. I don't mind paying for it especially if it ensures that the frogs arrive on time, not frozen, and in good shape.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

djd3mon said:


> Now this makes sense why the prices could be higher. You pay for the extra fees to be able to ship live goods. I was unaware that fedex allowed anything live shipped, you learn something every day!
> 
> When you ship with SYR does the buyer know? Like do they get an email from SYR with a tracking number or anything, or is it just sent from the seller?
> 
> Thanks


You'll get a normal tracking number and can track it on fedex. 

However, the shipping label will say "All Pro Shipping, Inc" under the shipper's name at the top left corner. All Pro Shipping is the parent company of SYR.

Reptiles Express does the same thing.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

carola1155 said:


> From: 19103 (I drop off at the Philadelphia Airport Fedex location)
> To: 89131
> 
> 7x7x7 insulated shipper at 2 pounds.
> ...


NEX shipping, which is FedEx Express by 10:30 AM, would only be $50.68 for that package.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dane said:


> That is a tiny box, which could only safely hold a few frogs. What size box would you use to ship, say 5-10 animals?
> Are you suggesting that it can't cost that much? Are you saying that anyone charging $75 to ship is lying about their expenses?


You can ship 5 animals, even more. I believe I shipped 12 terribilis froglets in that size box to Arizona. You just have to choose the right size shipping containers to get them to fit, and have good weather that 2 or 3 phase packs are not required. I am not just shipping that many to pack them all in, i made sure it was safe for the frogs. 

Im not saying if they charge $75 is lying, but there is much better options out there, and cheaper ones that are not sacrificing the frogs to do it. 


seems like most like to use a 7x7x7 box, when a 6x6x7 is cheaper and can easily fit the same number of frogs in.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm sorry but this has got to be one of the worst threads of all time. I doubt anyone makes extra money on the shipping. Frog prices are supply/demand and can vary depending on how much a person is willing to pay for a frog vs. it's availability. Shipping costs, however, are readily available online. If you're concerned about whether or not you're paying too much for shipping, just go onto SYR and see how much the packing costs are (yes, one can save on packing materials by buying locally or in bulk, but this will give you a good idea) and then go online and check SYR, Fedex, etc... to see what the shipping costs are. End of story.


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

hp192 said:


> I'm sorry but this has got to be one of the worst threads of all time. I doubt anyone makes extra money on the shipping. Frog prices are supply/demand and can vary depending on how much a person is willing to pay for a frog vs. it's availability. Shipping costs, however, are readily available online. If you're concerned about whether or not you're paying too much for shipping, just go onto SYR and see how much the packing costs are (yes, one can save on packing materials by buying locally or in bulk, but this will give you a good idea) and then go online and check SYR, Fedex, etc... to see what the shipping costs are. End of story.




To each their own, I guess.
I guess we should all just accept the fact that every shipment WILL cost $75+ and not wonder why it costs so much since that seems to be the general consensus around here. 

If this really is the worst thread of all time their must be an award or something I win...


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

carola1155 said:


> Who was the carrier? What size/weight was the box? Was it guaranteed/insured?
> 
> Was it you who shipped it? Or someone else? If someone else, did they offset some of the cost?


It was fedex, had about 15 tarantulas in it, LAG, and was about 8x8x8. It was also shipped to me. I doubt the shipper offset the cost since he gave me 12 tarantulas for free. In the tarantula world I don't think I've ever seen shipping more then 40 dollars.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Venomgland said:


> It was fedex, had about 15 tarantulas in it, LAG, and was about 8x8x8. It was also shipped to me. I doubt the shipper offset the cost since he gave me 12 tarantulas for free. In the tarantula world I don't think I've ever seen shipping more then 40 dollars.


In the tarantula world, is the box always labeled in bold font as "Live Animals" with the specific species and quantities listed on the exterior, as legally required by the Lacey act?


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

Dane said:


> In the tarantula world, is the box always labeled in bold font as "Live Animals" with the specific species and quantities listed on the exterior, as legally required by the Lacey act?


No, but the frogs I bought and had shipped didn't have it either.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Venomgland said:


> No, but the frogs I bought and had shipped didn't have it either.


So it seems we are comparing apples to oranges. I don't care if I can ship a dozen frogs from California to Maine for $5, if it's potentially illegal, and inconsistent with the carrier's regulations, I'm not going to do it. On the other hand, if those factors are of no concern, and you don't mind the potential risk of fines and having your animals seized, then obviously $65 would seem an outrageous price, since you wouldn't see the need to pay a premium to do things honestly and above board.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh hey, sure, let's all just ignore The Lacey Act. Worthwhile risk, right? It's only a potential ten thousand dollar fine...per occurance...with the potential of going up to $100,000. I mean, it's not like Fish and Wildlife would be smart enough to watch these boards, and hey, don't we all have an extra hundred thousand dollars laying around the house?


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

I’ve gotten plenty of live animals from large retail stores that didn’t even read live animals on it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

Dane said:


> In the tarantula world, is the box always labeled in bold font as "Live Animals" with the specific species and quantities listed on the exterior, as legally required by the Lacey act?


From what I understood from SYR when I was transferring my collection down to the lower 48, most all Tarantula shipments are "under the radar" as it were, and technically not supposed be shipped through them or fed ex. I believe. I'll go back and try and find the communications with them to make sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have to admit I'm surprised that anyone would think people are making money off of the shipping... I know when I've shipped stuff I certainly haven't... and I noticed that most people left out the cost of the box and other essentials for proper shipping... 

As for the LAG (live arrival guarantee), I should note that a lot of places offer them but its the details that can void the guarantee that should cause people concern... things like temperatures above or below x and y... delays caused by the carrier, or even the fact that it is an amphibian... (and yes there are companies that offer LAG for anything but an amphibian)...

I do not understand peoples' desire the cheap out on the shipping when they could pretty much ensure that even a several day delay in delivery doesn't result in death of the animals... 

some comments 

Ed


----------

